Ask HN: Anybody Using Snowplow Analytics at Scale? - groodt
======
buremba
We do not use Snowplow here at Rakam but we have seen companies using Snowplow
for tens of billions of events per month. Most of these companies are usually
in the media industry.

Shameless plug: We basically provide Mixpanel-like user interface for Snowplow
users.
[https://rakam.io/integration/snowplow](https://rakam.io/integration/snowplow)

~~~
groodt
Thanks for the info. It does seem like it can scale then. I wonder how many
instances are needed to operate at that scale.

------
tarun_anand
I am also interested in knowing more about this..

